# Another Derusting Method



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

First we had electrolysis, then Evaporust and Citric Acid. And now - for those who like their tools shiny with just a touch of sweetness:

Molasses For Derusting


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Your link won't load article unless you are a registered user. Could you copy and paste it over here? Thanks.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

lol, I'll stick to evaporust I think.

Here's some similar info: 
http://www.antiqueautoranch.com/montana500/adrian/rust.html


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

trc65 said:


> Your link won't load article unless you are a registered user. Could you copy and paste it over here? Thanks.


I don't want to upset the folks at the forum I linked to by copying their data - some of them (including the forum owner) seem a bit tightly wound. But it's pretty much the same as what firemedic linked to - sitting tools in molasses and water until the rust goes away.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

So how do you remove the molasses? I shudder to think of the ants that would invade my shop with a bucket of sugar water laying around. I too will stick with evaporust.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ACP said:


> So how do you remove the molasses? I shudder to think of the ants that would invade my shop with a bucket of sugar water laying around. I too will stick with evaporust.


Well... If you invite the ants in maybe they'll get distracted with eat'n ya termites! :laughing:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

ACP said:


> So how do you remove the molasses? I shudder to think of the ants that would invade my shop with a bucket of sugar water laying around. I too will stick with evaporust.


In my machine shed, it wouldn't be ants I would worry about it would be racoons and possums.


----------

